# Erreur compilation gtksourceview-4.4.0 (résolu)

## c4-53

Aujourd'hui je me suis tenté une migration de "mate" à "gnome", c'est plus ou moins réussi (ou raté), fonctionnel mais pas top.

En fait j'ai d'abord essayé gnome-light, et ça c'est bien terminé, mais c'est un peu minimaliste donc j'ai lancé la compilation de gnome (full version). Et c'est là que ça coince sur "gtksourceview-4.4.0"... 

Si quelqu'un a une idée.

```
 Emerging (1 of 4) x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0::gentoo

 * Fetching files in the background.

 * To view fetch progress, run in another terminal:

 * tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log

 * gtksourceview-4.4.0.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gtksourceview-4.4.0.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work/gtksourceview-4.4.0 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work/gtksourceview-4.4.0 ...

meson setup --buildtype plain --libdir lib64 --localstatedir /var/lib --prefix /usr --sysconfdir /etc --wrap-mode nodownload --build.pkg-config-path /usr/share/pkgconfig --pkg-config-path /usr/share/pkgconfig --native-file /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/temp/meson.x86_64-pc-linux-gnu.amd64.ini -Dglade_catalog=false -Dinstall_tests=false -Dgir=true -Dvapi=true -Dgtk_doc=false /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work/gtksourceview-4.4.0 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work/gtksourceview-4.4.0-build

The Meson build system

Version: 0.52.1

Source dir: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work/gtksourceview-4.4.0

Build dir: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work/gtksourceview-4.4.0-build

Build type: native build

Project name: gtksourceview

Project version: 4.4.0

Appending CFLAGS from environment: '-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe'

Appending LDFLAGS from environment: ['-Wl,-O1', '-Wl,--as-needed']

Appending CFLAGS from environment: '-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe'

Appending LDFLAGS from environment: ['-Wl,-O1', '-Wl,--as-needed']

C compiler for the host machine: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (gcc 9.3.0 "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (Gentoo 9.3.0 p2) 9.3.0")

C linker for the host machine: GNU ld.bfd 2.33.1

Host machine cpu family: x86_64

Host machine cpu: x86_64

Library m found: YES

Found pkg-config: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config (1.6.3)

Run-time dependency glib-2.0 found: YES 2.62.6

Run-time dependency gobject-2.0 found: YES 2.62.6

Run-time dependency gio-2.0 found: YES 2.62.6

Run-time dependency gtk+-3.0 found: YES 3.24.16

Run-time dependency libxml-2.0 found: YES 2.9.9

Run-time dependency fribidi found: YES 1.0.9

Found CMake: /usr/bin/cmake (3.16.5)

Run-time dependency gtk+-quartz-3.0 found: NO (tried pkgconfig and cmake)

Run-time dependency gobject-introspection-1.0 found: YES 1.62.0

Run-time dependency vapigen found: NO (tried pkgconfig and cmake)

meson.build:99:2: ERROR: Dependency "vapigen" not found, tried pkgconfig and cmake

A full log can be found at /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work/gtksourceview-4.4.0-build/meson-logs/meson-log.txt

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2375:  Called meson_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1641:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${mesonargs[@]}" ) || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work/gtksourceview-4.4.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work/gtksourceview-4.4.0'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2375:  Called meson_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1641:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${mesonargs[@]}" ) || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work/gtksourceview-4.4.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0/work/gtksourceview-4.4.0'

```

```
emerge --info =x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0

Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.30-r8, 5.4.28-gentoo_v1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.28-gentoo_v1-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8300_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16355312 total,  13796760 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 04 May 2020 07:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: f7d62de1eab4887a1959b5e8db6d76deef38970d

sh bash 5.0_p17

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p17::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18::gentoo, 3.6.10-r2::gentoo, 3.7.7-r2::gentoo, 3.8.2-r2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.30-r8::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds elogind emboss encode evo exif flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu introspection ipv6 jack jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate libsecret libtirpc lv2 mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp openssl opus pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

x11-libs/gtksourceview-4.4.0::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="introspection -glade -gtk-doc -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64)"

FEATURES="qa-unresolved-soname-deps distlocks binpkg-docompress network-sandbox config-protect-if-modified unknown-features-warn userfetch news multilib-strict unmerge-orphans usersync unmerge-logs pid-sandbox userpriv xattr strict binpkg-dostrip preserve-libs ipc-sandbox merge-sync fixlafiles ebuild-locks sfperms protect-owned sandbox parallel-fetch assume-digests usersandbox binpkg-logs"

```

Mon make.conf

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"

ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom"

LINGUAS="fr"

L10N="fr"

USE="python gtk openssl lv2 jack libsamplerate  alsa theora opus  -wayland -bluetooth -ppp -wext -wifi"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.or>

```

Mon /etc/portage/package.use/custom_use 

```
app-crypt/pinentry gnome-keyring

dev-db/sqlite secure-delete

dev-libs/xmlsec gnutls nss openssl gcrypt

dev-libs/libical vala

dev-lang/python sqlite

dev-qt/qtmultimedia widgets

media-libs/freetype harfbuzz

media-libs/libvpx postproc

media-libs/opus custom-modes

media-video/vlc a52 bidi cddb dav1d dts dvd ffmpeg flac gstreamer live mad matroska mp3 mpeg ogg opus svg theora truetype vorbis srt libass

media-video/ffmpeg theora opus

sci-libs/fftw threads

sys-libs/zlib minizip

x11-libs/libdrm video_cards_radeon

```

----------

## xaviermiller

vapigen est lié à vala, essaire de le ré-emerger d'abord (emerge -1av vala)

----------

## c4-53

C'est fait, et c'est pas ça. J'ai vu plusieurs warning durant la compilation j'ai donc lancé

```

libtool --finish /usr/lib64

libtool --finish /usr/lib64/vala-0.46
```

J'y suis donc allé avec mes gros sabots et créé des liens de /usr/bin vers /usr/llib64. mais rien. Quand je passe par le gestionnaire de fichier dans /usr/bin, le lien vapigen  est brisé?

----------

## DuF

Faire des liens pour les libs c'est peut être pas la meilleure chose.

Il est possible qu'en basculant de mate à gnome tu aies des éléments qui ne soient plus nécessaires mais qui malgré tout posent problème, je tenterai déjà de voir ce que donne un emerge -av depclean et ce qu'il propose.

----------

## c4-53

C'est bizarre j'ai lancé un emerge --depclean après avoir viré mate?

C'est fait, il me proposait une vingtaine de paquets, dont vala? J'ai fait ok pour voir, mais toujours pareil.

Pour ce qui est des liens, j'ai bien spécifié "gros sabots"  :Confused: 

----------

## netfab

Salut

Ne touche plus à rien  : bug #721076

----------

## c4-53

Ok merci. J'ai tellement confiance en moi pour foutre tout en vrac que je ne vais jamais voir sur bugzilla.   :Confused: 

----------

## c4-53

C'est bon, compilation lancée en fin d'après-midi et bien terminée.

Un truc curieux, qui doit venir du passage de Mate à Gnome. Quand je me déconnecte il me signale que d'autres utilisateurs sont connectés, bertrand en l'occurence,  c'est marrant il a le même prénom que moi!  :Shocked: 

----------

